# Heavy Skid Plate



## Thrashed (Dec 16, 2004)

I changed my oil for the first time today. Was shocked at how much the skid plate weighs. I was thinking about leaving it off to loose a little weight from the portly goat. Anybody else done this with no negative results (i.e. scraping the oil pan, or worse puncturing it?)


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I noticed the same thing when I changed my oil. But after seeing that the oil pan was about two inches lower than anything before it, I decided not to chance it.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm picking up one of these soon:










http://www.pfyc.com/store/merchant....e=GT4005&Product_Count=3&Category_Code=GTSUSP

It's aluminum, saves 12 lbs over the stock plate yet offers some protection for the oil pan. Also, you can change the oil without the plate having to come off each time.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> I'm picking up one of these soon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I stock these for 159.00 or the BMR one for 120.00. Let me know! :cheers


----------



## JuniorCruzer (Mar 28, 2005)

I have over 4,000 miles on the goat and the skid plate did not have one scratch on it. So last time I changed the oil, off it came.

Jon


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

JuniorCruzer said:


> I have over 4,000 miles on the goat and the skid plate did not have one scratch on it. So last time I changed the oil, off it came.
> 
> Jon


_Cringe._

I hope you don't have an unfortunate encounter with a semi-truck tire tread fragment or other debris...loss of oil pan integrity would ruin your entire day.


----------



## toddhson (Feb 20, 2005)

I used the BMR aluminum plate, really light, also slotted the rear bolts, much easier to do, only have to remove two bolts.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm with Groucho, the SLP unit never has to be removed to change the oil! :cheers


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Write this one down, Groucho and I agree. Well actually I guess I agree with GTODealer. LOL.


----------



## Vader953 (Nov 21, 2004)

yall be careful taking these off and using less heavy duty replacements. They added a roll-curb island to main street in town here, and i'm embarrased enough to admit I jumped the island. The skid plate saved my car. It's scratched to hell, but beats the sh&t out of what could have happened.


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

I've seen a GTO after an accident and the BMR held up perfectly!


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

That skid plate is one heck of a piece of iron. Geez! The oil pan is pretty heavy duty, too. That said, the location of the oil filter looks like it could be punctured pretty easily if you're unlucky. I'll stick with the stock for now.


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

I put a Slp one on mine. Never have to take it off to change the oil. It weighs next to nothing.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Vader953 said:


> yall be careful taking these off and using less heavy duty replacements. They added a roll-curb island to main street in town here, and i'm embarrased enough to admit I jumped the island. The skid plate saved my car. It's scratched to hell, but beats the sh&t out of what could have happened.


Good point, even though these are lightweight I have had many customers hit dips at an ungodly rate of speed and get frantic phone calls just to have the car looked at with no damage! :cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Changed my own oil on my Holden for the first time this weekend. 

I'm wonder which battleship is missing a chunk of hull.

That thing has _got_ to go.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Changed my own oil on my Holden for the first time this weekend.
> 
> I'm wonder which battleship is missing a chunk of hull.
> 
> That thing has _got_ to go.


 :agree


----------



## 84racebird (Jan 4, 2005)

I just installed the one from SLP this weekend. I looked at both the SLP and BMR and decided on the SLP because I won't have to remove it for the oil changes. I was surprised though on how poorly it fit. Two bolts fit no problem. Three would fit with some leverage. I evened up ovaling out all four holes and even had to move the front DS about and 1/8 of an inch to the left to get it in. The modification was easy since it is just aluminum, but for $150 you'd think it would fit correctly. With all that said, I'm happy with it.


----------

